

Employee Quits Are Up: Is It Time to Raise Wages? - Kona_Company
http://www.forbes.com/sites/billconerly/2014/11/21/employee-quits-are-up-is-it-time-to-raise-wages/

======
supercanuck
Don't be ridiculous, we obviously need to increase the number of external
resources using H1-B process due to lack of qualified resources. Even better
that they are then under company control for 5 years while they apply for a
green card.

